# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Arabic العربية

## Kaenthem

*-: Dreamviews مدخل صغير إلى عالم* *
هل أنت في حلم؟
 دريمفيوز هو مورد معارفي ضخم لكل ما يتعلق بالنوم، الأحلام، والأحلام الواضحة. هنا ستجد مجموعة متنوعة من الدروس، الفيديوهات، المقالات، والصفوف التعليمية، وكذا أكبر وأنشط مجتمع  حالمين على النت

:مقدمة
ماذا لو كان بإمكانك الولوج إلى عالم سحري من نتاج عقلك كل يوم، عالم يتميز بقدر كبير من الواقعية والأمن في نفس الوقت. عالم يمكنك القيام من خلال التواجد فيه بأي شيء يخطر على بالك دون حدود أو تبعات. إذا كان بإمكانك تخيل شيء ما فإنه بإمكانك فعله. كل هذا وأنت نائم ومرتاح على فراشك*

----------

